

Getting Started With Vagrant - leftnode
https://leftnode.com/entry/getting-started-with-vagrant.html

======
jonrx
While reading the Vagrant official documentation, I had a hard time grasping
how it worked.

This article seems like a more throughout example.

------
damian2000
Exactly what I was looking for, thanks

